# 3 unicorns, Edmonton



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Sorry, no bargains here, just 3 interesting guitars from one seller in AB. 
The Strat Ultra may be one of a kind, the Tele with a Strat trem he says is 1 of 100 made, and a LPC with a Kahler not something you see everyday.

Kijiji: 1973 fender telecaster deluxe 








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Kijiji: 1983 Gibson Les Paul Black Beauty with Kahler Tremolo 








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Kijiji: 1993 Original Fender Stratocaster Custom Shop Ultra 








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

The Tele Deluxe is literally a Unicorn. I've seen many of these over the years and this is the fist one I've seen with the trem. apart from the standard Fender stock ad pic.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

nonreverb said:


> The Tele Deluxe is literally a Unicorn. I've seen many of these over the years and this is the fist one I've seen with the trem. apart from the standard Fender stock ad pic.


First I've seen also.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

1993 Custom shop Strat never played? OMFG that's almost 30 years in the case...


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

zdogma said:


> 1993 Custom shop Strat never played? OMFG that's almost 30 years in the case...


All the specs are as a Strat Plus Ultra from the period, except the set neck! Its nuts. At first I thought the price was crazy, but researching a bit..given the builder and how unusual it is it might not be so nuts.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

nonreverb said:


> The Tele Deluxe is literally a Unicorn. I've seen many of these over the years and this is the fist one I've seen with the trem. apart from the standard Fender stock ad pic.


I didn't know these existed till I saw this. The condition looks NOS, and the neck plate looks like it just came out of the plating tank.


----------

